# Single Mass vs Dual Mass 1.8T Question



## 87CabrioSK (May 27, 2010)

Greetings
I just bought a 2001 Beetle GLX with a 1.8T 5 speed, the car just broke 150,000kms and the clutch is slipping really bad. I almost can't drive it anymore.
The cost of the repair has been quoted around $2000 with parts and labour (ouch). I only paid $3000 for the car but it really is mint. I got a good deal on it since I work in the auto-auction industry.
Anyway I'm looking at options to drop the cost down for the repair and have found ECS tuning has a wide variety of clutch kits available. If I don't go with ECS I'll probably just let me mechanic take care of it for me. He would be using an OEM dual mass flywheel but the kit is very expensive.
It's my first 'modern' car so I'm really not sure what I should do, and the difference between single/dual.

This is the kit I am looking at. http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-New_Beetle--1.8T/ES125/

Any suggestions, tips?

Thanks a lot
J


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Here is a video; that breaks down the differences and gives you an idea, of the typical dual vs. single mass issues, pros/cons. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8f2uX3L9PdY

The stock clutch/dual mass flywheel, will be quiter and smoother, compared to a solid flywheel conversion. 

If you go dual mass; go with the OEM LUK flywheel and clutch rep set kit. Original compnay that supplied VW and their quality is excellent. I have found that amazon.com; had the best prices. 

Look up your car; in their online catalog: 

http://catalog.schaeffler-aftermarket.us/

Online Catalog Search Results

LuK RepSet17-050
Application2001 Volkswagen Beetle - 4 Cylinder, 1.8L
Description Flywheel included
Related Clutch System Components
Component	Part Number	Qualifier
Master Cylinder	LMC351 
Slave Cylinder	LSC422	

$200 for everything you need; buy new flywheel bolts and you are set! http://www.amazon.com/LuK-17-050-Cl...=1413005759&sr=1-1&keywords=LuK+RepSet+17-050

For a dual mass flywheel conversion kit; the Valeo, has had excellent reviews and is very affordable. Check them out; again, amazon.com has the best prices. 

Look up in their catalog or call them for correct conversion kit: 

http://www.valeoserviceusa.com/catalog

http://www.valeoserviceusa.com/content/contact-us


----------



## 87CabrioSK (May 27, 2010)

Hey thanks a lot Billymade. Just what I was looking for. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Cool, let us know; what you decide to do and how your clutch swap, turn out! :wave:


----------



## 87CabrioSK (May 27, 2010)

Haven't made a 100% decision just yet. I have a friend willing to install it for $300 but I am thinking I'll just go with my mechanic, for the guarantee. Thought I'd mildly tune the car down the road so the ECS clutch seemed like the way to go but I may just pass on that idea.
Thanks and I'll keep you posted. :thumbup:


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

$2k seems high to me; how much is just the labor, since we know a clutch/flywheel kit is the $200-$300 range? @$2k that is probably half or more, of what the car is worth! OUCH! :-( What kind of shop is this?


----------



## 87CabrioSK (May 27, 2010)

Expensive labour cost but the shop is really top notch for VW/Audi and I really trust the mechanic, I've been dealing with him for years. I just talked to them and the clutch kit they get is around $700 with 6.5hours labour at $120/hour. So a little cheaper than my original post. The VW dealer is roughly the same cost.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

See if you can supply the parts; if you are going stock, the Luk Rep Set, is identical to the Vw dealer parts @ $300! I just installed the stock Luk Rep Set for my 02M six speed and dual mass flywheel from Luk/Amazon, the quality is truly there! It was the same as my original parts; if you go that route. Just depends on your shop and their attitude about you supplying the parts; that alone would save you $400! For stock; Luk is top quality... they couldn't argue with you on that. If you go with the single mass flywheel conversion route; take a serious look at the Valeo kit, the whole kit is designed by them to work together. Many of the aftermarket kits; are thrown together from different manufacturers and don't always work well, just research your options. Needless to say; the stock being the quietest and smoothest solution.


----------



## 87CabrioSK (May 27, 2010)

A lot of shops around here won't install parts that I bring. My main guy will, which is good.
I'm getting closer to having it done, although I only paid 3000 for the car it's really one of the best Beetles I've seen around. I got it for half the asking price because I get a 'family' discount with the auction company. So I don't feel to bad spending the money, I've only had the car for 6 months and put little in to it. Replaced a coil pack.
Still figuring out the best approach to doing it right at the best cost. Thanks for all your advice.
:thumbup:


----------



## 87CabrioSK (May 27, 2010)

Another import specialist shop I visited quoted me $1850. They convert all dual to a single and the kit is $750. They also won't install a kit I buy. The joys of owning a German car in Canada when you can't do the work yourself!
:thumbdown:


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, which way; do you want to go? I think you can go Luk stock or Valeo with the conversion for about $300 US dollars, get it from Amazon! Having your friend install it and buying your own parts is starting to look, like a pretty good deal!  $750 for a clutch alone; is nuts! :-o


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

Honestly, your friend offering to do it for you isn't a bad deal. It's not very difficult to get the transmission out of there, and that's the hardest part. I bought the ECS vr6 clutch kit when it 1st came out years ago, before I had done anything to my Beetle, and a friend of mine and myself installed it. We were both aircraft mechanics at the time, and comfortable around tools, so we dug right in. It's not a hard job, it took about 8 hours the 1st time I did it. It's a difficult part to install incorrectly, especially when the kits come with everything you need. The "Stage 1" ECS clutch will handle a chip, exhaust, and intake without issue. My original ECS clutch lasted 89k miles, and a lot of that was me beating on it pretty regularly.

Just make sure you supply him with new flywheel bolts, and locktite. 

Good luck.


----------



## 87CabrioSK (May 27, 2010)

The guy who said 300 hasn't gotten back to me about doing that. It is also getting really cold here which makes doing it myself a little more complicated since I don't have a heated garage.
On the bright side I may be able to do it for around $700 which includes trading my wip Cabriolet for some of the labour cost. Which is ok by me, I can always find another Cabby.
So I'm getting closer to having it done, and would like to before it's -30C out!
Thanks for all your insight guys. I'll post when I get around to having it replaced. :thumbup:


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

So, what clutch are you going with; stock LUK or solid flywheel conversion, VALEO, etc.?


----------



## 87CabrioSK (May 27, 2010)

That I'm not sure! My mechanic has quite a few options and wants to discuss it when I bring the car in. They usually use Valeo. I wouldn't mind doing a clutch that can support some mild tuning in the future but I am not sure yet. It's a pretty tough decision since I have so many options. I'm sure most folks don't consider it and just get 'er done.


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

At a minimum, I would suggest a vr6 set up. That way you'll have the stronger clutch already in there, and you can play with it a bit without any worries.


----------



## 87CabrioSK (May 27, 2010)

I will definitely look in to that. The car goes in on the 28th which seems like a long time away but they are quite busy. Looking forward to having it finished! :thumbup:


----------



## 87CabrioSK (May 27, 2010)

Car is back! Got the clutch installed. Amazing how light the pedal feels now :laugh:. They used a LUK Dual-mass clutch kit, and also replaced a few things that needed to be done like a broken fog light and a cabin air-filter. Came to around $2090 with labour, not to shabby I had saved up just enough.
Funny thing is when they pulled the cover to get to the cabin filter they found two mouse nests. So those were vacuumed out. I had a good laugh about that. Thankfully no wiring was damaged by the mice.
Just thought I'd give you guys an update.
:thumbup:


----------



## Cha2ga (May 27, 2013)

OMG!!! I just had a G60/VR6 clutch and flywheel installed for $880 and than included a rear engine main seal.


----------



## 87CabrioSK (May 27, 2010)

Cha2ga said:


> OMG!!! I just had a G60/VR6 clutch and flywheel installed for $880 and than included a rear engine main seal.


Dang that's cheap! Well I could have saved some money ordering off amazon, but it came down to the crunch and had to get it done. With the shop warranty reasons, I had them order the kit. I tried numerous shops and they all had a similar quote. The hourly rate here is really high, doesn't matter where you go and taxes.
I'm satisfied with it, and they fixed some other minor things as well. :thumbup:


----------

